# Rugs that need repairing - the perfect kit!



## thehorsestop (Feb 10, 2013)

The cheap option to buying a new rug!
Rambo Rug Repair Kit only £15.00!

Rambo Rug repair kit containing ballistic nylon patches and rambo stormsure glue perfect for all the rips and tears of your rugs! 
http://www.thehorsestop.co.uk/index.php?ps=rug+repair+kit&sv=1&x=0&y=0


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

What's the bet that that will not work... I'd rather send my rugs off to the lady who washes and fixes ours!


----------



## unicornleather (Aug 17, 2008)

RachJeremy said:


> What's the bet that that will not work... I'd rather send my rugs off to the lady who washes and fixes ours!


You're right, I was washing and mending over 250 rugs per year years ago and if the patches weren't sewn on by my sewing machine then they didn't stay on long and the structural strength of the rug is so much weaker with glued on patches, no matter how strong the glue is.

Oz (Surrey Saddler)


----------

